# What type of computer case do I have?



## MienTommy

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...74&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&dlc=en&product=3292424

that's my crap computer, I would like to know what type of computer case it is, I'm guessing a MicroATX? IDK

but if I got a new power supply for it, would it work on a ATX12V power supply?


----------



## magnethead

if there's 3 or 4 PCI expansion slots, it's mATX. If there's 7, it's ATX. 

There are only 3 types of power supplies. AT, ATX, and BTX. AT was gotta rid of many years ago, and deservingly so. All we have nowadays is ATX and BTX. ATX is about 2.5-3 inches tall, and about 6 inches square. the BTX is about an inch taller, and i think 6x5 inches or so. When looking at the front of the PC, if the left panel removes (having motherboard on right), it's very likely to eb ATX. If the right door removes and motherboard is on left panel, it's BTX. 

Currently, i believe Dell is the only company doing BTX consistently.


----------



## scorp1543

I have the same pc case  its not crap altho i have the one 4 versions up from you xD


----------

